# September dock diving



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Competed the whole weekend with the boys, tired everyone out nicely. Miksa getting more and more body awareness, the jumping picture is him. Bende has to scan the pool before he goes to the back and runs up nicely for a solid jump. Everyone had a great time, great to see them in their element.
Miksa is still a month younger than when i first started competing with Bende, so a lot ahead of us.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I so wish I could do this with Milo our 2-yr old V. He's a very athletic, speedster and loves the water. Looks like a TON of fun. So happy for you and your V's.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I believe there are several docks in the east coast, you may want to look up both NADD and Dock Dogs. It is a ton of fun indeed, and once dogs get the hang of it, they usually don`t want to stop till their brain and legs give out.


----------

